# Ethanol free locations



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

SO where is it available? I live in SE Akron so other than a marina on a lake where is it available to the public for drive up?


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

walleyedave said:


> SO where is it available? I live in SE Akron so other than a marina on a lake where is it available to the public for drive up?


Look in the Lounge. There is a thread going on now.


----------



## jag1978 (Jul 27, 2015)

I think the marathon bell stores in Strasbourg has it just off 77


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

There is a web site you can go to and put in info and it will let you know where ethanol free gas is sold,,,, www.pure-gas.org hope this helps trying to return the help you all give me when fishing on Erie.. tks ogf


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Ravenna has a place called ravenna oil if I'm not mistaken. I get mine there.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

country mark gas station has 91 octane with no ethanol


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

curious here,are the pumps marked NO ETHANOL? How do you know?Wanting to switch to ethanol free.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Daego Doug said:


> curious here,are the pumps marked NO ETHANOL? How do you know?Wanting to switch to ethanol free.


Probably as they want you to know it does not have ethanol since they can make a higher mark up on it. Many locations are calling it "recreational gas". Octane is usually 91 which is an indication since most ethanol blend E10 is 87, 89, and 93 octane.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

Daego Doug said:


> curious here,are the pumps marked NO ETHANOL? How do you know?Wanting to switch to ethanol free.


the country mark gas stations here in indiana have it posted on their pumps NO ETHANOL and it is the same price as 93. I started using it in my Stihl chain saws and had to adjust the carbs to this fuel, you really could tell a difference


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

thanks guys ,I'll check some out


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

check out website called www.pure-gas.org you can find location in each state. i hope this helps you out .


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

If ethanol free gas is 91 octane, won't that burn too hot for aluminum heads and pistons as on outboard motors? Especially small kicker motors. Where can I find ethanol free near Ravenna? Thanks.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

check out website called www.pure-gas.org you can find location in each state. i hope this helps you out .no 91 octane with no ethanol will not hurt your small outboard engine. If anything your outboard will run better .use it all the time on my yamaha 25hp .


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

wow it really improved my 15 hp,got 2 more mph than before and it also sounds alot better running.Found it at portage lakes by the pontoon rental it was 5/gal.went to waynesburg drive in canton it was 3.76/gal.


----------



## rdramey (Jan 29, 2010)

Beaver Petroleum in Waco on SR 43 has it 24/7. That's near Canton. Nice to know I can get it there even when the marinas close for the season.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I have problems with my 10 hp. rude. Won't idle unless choke pulled 3/4 out. Stuck float valve, small hole in pump diaphragm, or air leak. Every year something. Tired of dealing with ethanol problems and cost. I really feel bad for off shore Erie fishermen. This stuff will strand a person. I changed tanks and fuel lines to ethanol resistant. Still eats fuel pump on old motors and gums up carbs. If sea foam don't work, it's carb rebuild and new fuel pump time. At least I can do work myself. $90.00 / hr. labor charge if You can find a mechanic instead of part changer. Most won't even look at old motors. Just keeps getting worse.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

chatterbox said:


> I have problems with my 10 hp. rude. Won't idle unless choke pulled 3/4 out. Stuck float valve, small hole in pump diaphragm, or air leak. Every year something. Tired of dealing with ethanol problems and cost. I really feel bad for off shore Erie fishermen. This stuff will strand a person. I changed tanks and fuel lines to ethanol resistant. Still eats fuel pump on old motors and gums up carbs. If sea foam don't work, it's carb rebuild and new fuel pump time. At least I can do work myself. $90.00 / hr. labor charge if You can find a mechanic instead of part changer. Most won't even look at old motors. Just keeps getting worse.


Gas with ethanol will not gum up your carburetor. It keeps everything very clean. There is just too much mis-information out there regarding ethanol. Most of it negative.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

chatterbox said:


> If ethanol free gas is 91 octane, won't that burn too hot for aluminum heads and pistons as on outboard motors? Especially small kicker motors. Where can I find ethanol free near Ravenna? Thanks.


Ethanol free gasoline will burn cooler than gas with ethanol.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know, just too many issues in last few years that I never had. I see how this stuff eats up non E.P.A. recommended ethanol resistant fuel line and primer bulbs. Has to do same to old style rubber fuel pump diaphragms and regular rubber fuel line all of which end up in the carburetor. Gummed up. I run a little hotter plugs with ethanol and it runs fine when fresh, But the alcohol raises havoc on rubber and plastic components. This is where I'm having troubles.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

chatterbox said:


> If ethanol free gas is 91 octane, won't that burn too hot for aluminum heads and pistons as on outboard motors? Especially small kicker motors. Where can I find ethanol free near Ravenna? Thanks.


Ravenna Oil, South of town has ethanol free gas


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

9.9 Rude and 9.8 Merc both purring like kittens! I had to clean Rude carburetor. The rubber guide spacer on the lean idle mixture screw crumbled and tiny pieces got sucked into the carb. Made motor run too rich. Would start and stop right away. Running sea foam in both. West Branch tomorrow for skake down. 55 hp. Chrysler next.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

ok were talking fuel ,what fuel should a 1995 johnson 115 use ,anybody still have a book?. what does the manual say ethenal ?


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Bounty hunter, according to Seloc Repair manual, Your motor should use 87 octane unleaded. The alcohol in ethanol is what's causing problems. Eats up rubber and plastic components.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I no longer use my Johnson steel tanks because the rubber cap seals are not ethanol resistant. I am also converting to ethanol resistant fuel lines while keeping spare fuel pumps and carburetor rebuild kits and gaskets on hand. I have the complete repair manuals for Johnson and Chrysler. Also going to use sea foam religiously, or staybill.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Took the sea nymph 14R to Milton this evening. The 9.8 Merc got on plane and ran like a champ. The new fuel pump for my 1974 9.9 rude was made by Bombardier. It might be E-10 resistant. I ordered it from www.marineengine.com I'll have to check this one.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep, I called marineengine and all fuel products they sell are E.P.A. E-10 compliant except there antique original parts. Good news for every one.


----------

